# Regulator Clock...More info please



## ChilinInTime (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey everyone,just picked up my first wall clock. Its a Regulator in great condition, has been keeping good time so far and even came with the key. My question is, how old do you think this clock is? Its a bit bigger than 3 feet tall, and Ill let the pics describe the rest. Just wanted to get a little more info on these clocks, I have a few desktop clocks such as Westclox from the early 1900's and a few mechanical watches, I hope I picked up a decent wall clock, I know its not a very expensive clock,but I got it for a great price, so I think either way, Ill enjoy it. Thanks for the info ahead of time!


----------



## ChilinInTime (Mar 1, 2011)

Here are some pictures of the movement and the broken click. I found out that it is in need of a new click on the main spring, the tip is broken. It still winds a bit but not fully. Should I hang on to it? is it worth fixing? thanks


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Your clock looks to be of recent production with what may be a german movement. You should fix the movement only if you like the style. If you have the tools a complete disassembly, repair and cleaning are certainly doable at home.


----------



## sir_swatch (May 28, 2010)

Hello,
Your clock was made in the early to mid 1980's and has a Korean made movement. Your type of clock typically had the case made in the United States with imported Korean or Chinese made 31-day movements and could be had from J C Penney and Sears Catalogs. I DO NOT recommend working on the clock or trying to wind it if the click is broken! The Open-style springs in these clocks are so powerful that even most clock repair professionals will not work on them. I would suggest you purchase a replacement movement from Merritts 31 Day Korean Mvt (Giant) on Merritts.com 
The price of a replacement movement is far less expensive than trying to find parts and/or the expense of having a repair person work on it.


----------



## ChilinInTime (Mar 1, 2011)

sir_swatch said:


> Hello,
> Your clock was made in the early to mid 1980's and has a Korean made movement. Your type of clock typically had the case made in the United States with imported Korean or Chinese made 31-day movements and could be had from J C Penney and Sears Catalogs. I DO NOT recommend working on the clock or trying to wind it if the click is broken! The Open-style springs in these clocks are so powerful that even most clock repair professionals will not work on them. I would suggest you purchase a replacement movement from Merritts 31 Day Korean Mvt (Giant) on Merritts.com
> The price of a replacement movement is far less expensive than trying to find parts and/or the expense of having a repair person work on it.


Perfect! Thanks for the link, looks like I might go that route. Also, to the person warning me about the open springs on this one and the danger of working on them...well, my pinky is still hurting from trying to unwind one of the springs!...Should have taken the warning a bit more seriously. Thanks guys for all the info. Have a Happy New Year!


----------

